# Just returned from Wyndham La Cascada, San Antonio, Texas.  Any questions?



## Janann (Feb 23, 2015)

I was only there for a few days, but my husband stayed the entire week.  I'll write a review within a couple weeks.  I walked all over the Riverwalk area, Tower of the Americas, King William District, etc., and found that the location of the condo was great.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 23, 2015)

I own my Wyn points here but have never been.
Hoping to go one day.

Do you have pictures of the rooms?  
And how is the parking situation?
Any restaurants within walking distance?
Any shuttles?  Airport?  Riverwalk?


----------



## Janann (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't take any pictures of the interior of the unit.

Parking is by valet only for $12/day.  Only one car per unit is permitted.  The valet service is very fast and courteous.  If we called for the car on the way out the door, it was usually ready by the time we got downstairs.

The resort offers a daytime shuttle around downtown and the Riverwalk, but we didn't use it.  I wish it was available at night too!

I didn't hear about any airport shuttle service.  The resort is 11 to 14 miles from the airport, depending on the route.

There are lots of restaurants within walking distance, but I love to walk!  There are a number of Riverwalk maps available online.  To get your bearings, the condo is located just off the bottom left corner of "page 2 of 2" of this map:    http://printable-maps.blogspot.com/2012/01/san-antonio-river-walk-map.html

There are not any restaurants "next door," or just a block away.  I would say that your first restaurant would require about a 10 minute walk.


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Feb 25, 2015)

We also own here, and went last summer.  We stayed at a 1 bedroom, and it was nice.  Not sure how it would compare to other wyndham or other TS properties--only have 2 other places to compare it to.  I don't think I took any photos of the room either.

The parking garage isn't owned by the resort, and space is limited.  During the summer, there was sometimes a small wait (15 minutes or so) for car retrieval.  I learned to call ahead  

The other wyndham resort is closer to riverwalk, but doesn't have a pool (our deciding factor).  I'd say it was at least a 10 to 15 (faster pace) walk to get to eating places.  The shuttle was nice, but I could never seem to find the return shuttle & ended up walking back to the place twice.


----------



## abbekit (Feb 28, 2015)

I have lots of pictures of our unit. We were there five years ago but maybe it's not too different now.  We thought the unit was quite good and also walked almost everywhere from there. Didn't use our car very much at all.  

http://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78


----------



## Janann (Feb 28, 2015)

Great pictures @abbekit!  We were in a one bedroom rather than a two bedroom, but I would say that the color scheme and furniture haven't changed.


----------

